
Photo overview of original Lisp keyboards - bitsai
http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98&ok
======
cpr
I know this is another "neckbeard" comment (love that term), but anyone who
ever used the Tom Knight MIT-AI lab keyboards knows in his heart that those
were the best keyboards ever made by mankind. Seriously.

They were made by Microswitch (a long defunct subsidiary of Honeywell) and
used Hall-effect (mechanical throw) switches with the smoothest throw you've
ever felt in your life. So smooth that typing was more like swimming in
thought than hitting keys. Sigh, I miss those things every day even after 30
years...

Even the second-generation (first-generation Lisp Machine) keyboard that John
Kulp originally had manufactured (all custom-made & designed of course) for
the Fusion Lab video terminals (had one in my office when I worked for the
MIT-EECS department) were astoundingly good, if not quite as good as the TK
keyboards.

------
icefox
What was the thumbs-up key for?

